# How Stressed Are You?



## MedicPrincess (Aug 12, 2006)

Take this very short quiz (about 1 minute) and find out how stressed you really are...

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/content/showMeDaContent.aspx?cid=1956


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, I never knew I was that stressed... :wacko:


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

they're right when they say stress kills.


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 13, 2006)

OW!! I had a THIS  BIG, and I took two Excedrin, and it didn't do S*^T!!!!!!!


----------

